# filters



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

i have been told by local aquiria shop that i should change carbon midia every 2 weeks or take it out completely is this good advice







4 prbs 6tetra (feeders)60 gall tank


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

from what i think, you can change it as often as you want but i do my carbon changing every month...


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

is it needed


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

use carbon but dont replace it every 2 weeks is it the sachet stuff if so replace every month half or so


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you use carbon to keep the water crystal clear (as in removing all tanins that give the water a tea-like color), you'll have to replace it every 2-4 weeks (depending on quality of the the carbon you use) - in that time, carbon looses it's adsorbtive characteristics, and it will stop doing what it's intended for.

If you only use it as a surface area for beneficial bacteria, you can leave it in your filter for much longer without problems. Note that there are better, more efficient filter media available for this job, though (such as sintered glass or lava rock).

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I change my carbon every month no matter what.........


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would say every month, it gets used up pretty quick.


----------

